# New Guy Here.



## JaxxD (Jan 26, 2022)

Just wanted to introduce myself. My name is Jaxx Drinkwater. I'm here to learn more about BBQ and Smoking stuff.  I've been on Youtube and making videos for years. That being said I am no pro and only within the last couple of years have I really started to up my BBQ game. Looking forward to hanging out with you guys.  

Cheers
Jaxx


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 26, 2022)

Welcome from ND. Lot of great people here to help out if needed.


----------



## DougE (Jan 26, 2022)

Welcome from Kentucky. You landed in a great place to hang out.


----------



## sandyut (Jan 26, 2022)

Welcome!  Post up some cooks and read around.  lots of good people and good info here.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Jan 26, 2022)

Welcome from South Carolina's Thoroughbred Country!  I promise, you will never run out of information with this Forum.   The folks here are beyond outstanding and knowledgeable. Most forgotten more than I will ever learn! 

John


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 26, 2022)

Welcome from Virginia!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 26, 2022)

Welcome aboard from SE Arizona,  Jaxx.  
Nice YT channel you got there.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 26, 2022)

Welcome from Nova Scotia

This is a great place to cook and learn , and great people

David


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 26, 2022)

Welcome from pa


----------



## negolien (Jan 26, 2022)

Welcome from Commiefornia.


----------



## BaxtersBBQ (Jan 26, 2022)

Welcome Jaxx! Awesome YouTube channel. Man super professional. Great stuff.


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 26, 2022)

Welcome to SMF from SE Ga !


----------



## JaxxD (Jan 27, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Welcome aboard from SE Arizona,  Jaxx.
> Nice YT channel you got there.


Thank you very much


----------



## JaxxD (Jan 27, 2022)

BaxtersBBQ said:


> Welcome Jaxx! Awesome YouTube channel. Man super professional. Great stuff.


Hey thank you.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jan 27, 2022)

Welcome, from NorCal. Thanks for checking in. We look forward to seeing your creations.


----------



## BaxtersBBQ (Jan 27, 2022)

JaxxD said:


> Hey thank you.



No problem man. I’m shocked to see you pop up on the forum. I’ve watched some of your videos before. Super impressed. I have about a million questions for you about YouTube but I’ll spare you. I’m sure you’ve been asked the same stuff a million times before


----------



## JaxxD (Jan 27, 2022)

BaxtersBBQ said:


> No problem man. I’m shocked to see you pop up on the forum. I’ve watched some of your videos before. Super impressed. I have about a million questions for you about YouTube but I’ll spare you. I’m sure you’ve been asked the same stuff a million times before


Ask away my brother. I'm more than willing to answer any questions you have.


----------



## BaxtersBBQ (Jan 28, 2022)

JaxxD said:


> Ask away my brother. I'm more than willing to answer any questions you have.



What type of cameras do you use? Which editing software? What do you think of the YouTube Shorts? I notice you donut burger really took off on there


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 28, 2022)

Welcome from Iowa! 

Ryan


----------



## JaxxD (Jan 28, 2022)

BaxtersBBQ said:


> What type of cameras do you use? Which editing software? What do you think of the YouTube Shorts? I notice you donut burger really took off on there


I sent you a private message..


----------



## fxsales1959 (Jan 30, 2022)

JaxxD said:


> Just wanted to introduce myself. My name is Jaxx Drinkwater. I'm here to learn more about BBQ and Smoking stuff.  I've been on Youtube and making videos for years. That being said I am no pro and only within the last couple of years have I really started to up my BBQ game. Looking forward to hanging out with you guys.
> 
> Cheers
> Jaxx


Howdy from South Florida (East side)


----------



## bigfurmn (Jan 30, 2022)

Welcome from Minnesnowta.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 30, 2022)

Welcome enjoy you stay.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 14, 2022)

Thanks for the like JaxxD I appreciate it.

Warren


----------



## Smokensalt (Apr 25, 2022)

JaxxD said:


> Just wanted to introduce myself. My name is Jaxx Drinkwater. I'm here to learn more about BBQ and Smoking stuff.  I've been on Youtube and making videos for years. That being said I am no pro and only within the last couple of years have I really started to up my BBQ game. Looking forward to hanging out with you guys.
> 
> Cheers
> Jaxx


Am sure I saw one of your vids. Or 2 men have similar beards, but doubt it. Spicy lentil soup iirc. It was lush.


----------

